# Eco Solvent Ink and Epson C88 Don't Mix



## ThomasT (May 14, 2011)

Let me share my experience with you how I tested Eco Solvent ink in my converted Epson C88 printer. I built a flatbed printer from a C88 based on the plans on the forum. I purchased some Eco Solvent ink and refillable cartridges form Ebay. Installed the cartridges, started printing and the printer died after no more than five pages. During that short period of time the ink worked on plain white paper fine. But on glossy surfaces like plastic foil- it ran like crazy. Basically once the photo was done, you could not even recognize the faces on the picture. Than every five minutes one color clogged in the printhead. Once I cleaned one color, the other stopped working. And so on. It reminds me the Hungarian ballad of mason Kelemen who was hired to build up a castle. What he built in the morning collapsed by evening. What he built in the eveing fell down by next morning.. Just like my printer. It is very sad... Does anybody have any experience to run an inexpensive Epson printer on solvent ink?


----------



## Pvasquez (Feb 19, 2011)

Did you happen to convert all the ink lines or was it pretty much original?


----------



## ThomasT (May 14, 2011)

In C88 there are no ink lines. The cartridges sit right on the top of the printhead and the nozzles go direct into the cartridge. Probably I made a mistake: did not buy the solvent. It cost like $70 with shipping. I risked a $100 printer for saving $70 - that looked reasonable. I tested the ink with different solvents- the one that worked was acetone. So I injected 10 mil of acetone into each nozzle of the head. Within seconds after that I injected the ink - to flush the acethone, to avoid damages. I know in matter of minutes acetone starts damaging the plastic parts of the head. it was exposed to acethone just for a few seconds


----------



## camposz (Nov 6, 2010)

hi, test with the ink
eco-solvent ink/printing suit for piezo printer - Detailed info for eco-solvent ink/printing suit for piezo printer,eco-solvent ink,eco-solvent ink/printing suit for piezo printer, on Alibaba.com
regards


----------



## camposz (Nov 6, 2010)

camposz said:


> hi, test with the ink
> eco-solvent ink/printing suit for piezo printer - Detailed info for eco-solvent ink/printing suit for piezo printer,eco-solvent ink,eco-solvent ink/printing suit for piezo printer, on Alibaba.com
> regards


excuse me this is the link
HONGSAM DIGITAL SCIENCE & TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD
site for the ink, search for ink JETALL eco solvent ink for epson C110


----------

